# My small collection



## Slipper lover (May 31, 2017)

I currently have a 
Phrag cadantum 
Phrag don wimder 
Phrag john furtunio 
Phrag Waunakee sunset flavaum 
Phrag Waunakee sunset x cherry rocket 
Then I have 3 phaps 
Phapiopedilum greyi 
Phapiopedilum Philippines 
And a no tag 
And finally a mexipedium xerophyticum moonlight and star


----------



## Slipper lover (May 31, 2017)

I am just starting out if any one could recommend some good species that would be nice and thank you in advanced


----------



## Paphiolitho88 (May 31, 2017)

My first species was Paphiopedilum delenatii (I only have Paph species, no Phrags unfortunately) . It is quite an easy grower for me. Paph spicerianum is also quite easy to grow an flower.

Jöran


----------



## Slipper lover (May 31, 2017)

Okay thanks also why no phrags


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2017)

One of the easiest Phrag. species is pearcei. It is also a very cute flower and a great parent to many hybrids.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 31, 2017)

What color is the Pearci and how do you care for it


----------



## Slipper lover (May 31, 2017)

Also I really like green varietys of phapiopedilum orchids do you know of any good green colored phaps


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2017)

http://phragweb.slipperiana.info/ph...rue&detail=True&habitat=False&botanical=False
http://phragweb.slipperiana.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=222
http://slipperorchids.info/phragdatasheets/pearcei/index.html


----------



## Slipper lover (Jun 7, 2017)

I looked up phrag pearci and i love it is a nice plant and any reccomended phaps or do you only do phrags


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> I looked up phrag pearci and i love it is a nice plant and any reccomended phaps or do you only do phrags



I have about 900 orchids of many genera, and I recommend them all.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jun 7, 2017)

Well of course but which are easy to grow


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

Easiest to grow are Phal hybrids.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes but I'm talking phaps and phrags


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

I find that what is easy for one person to grow is difficult for another. Know your conditions and do some research (slipper orchids.info, phragweb.info, etc.) and give some a try. That's the only way you'll know for sure what you can grow.


----------



## blondie (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice collection of plants.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you I'm getting I few new things I will post the new collection soon


----------

